# senior in Warner Robbins Ga.



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Contact J&L Rescue. They have a sister group in CT. I saw both of their photos. Maybe one of them can help. I think J&L may stick to another territory. I'm not sure, but these two work in GA.

www.grra.com
www.adopta*golden*atlanta.com


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13460712

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13460765


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just*

I just came here to post the same-they are beauties.
Someone please help them!!!

please HELP THESE TWO SENIORS!!


----------



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks for posting their pictures.Ive contacted the local rescue there to check on their status.their website says they are only open M-F.they usually gas on Friday.There is a boarding/vet facility nearby that is very reasonable,if they can find a rescue.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm right up the road from W.R. and in fact have pulled one once from them for a rescue. Please let me know if I can help pull. I could short-term foster as long as they get along together & with others and would be able to get them at least as far as Atlanta off I-75 or Augusta off of I-20. Has anyone contacted Adopt-a-Golden out of Atlanta--if not I could send them an e-mail?


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Just posted about another GR, free to good home, in W.R. I have e-mailed Adopt-a-Golden about all three of these but the person I usually contact is out on vacation so had to send to general e-mail. Will let y'all know if I hear anything. In the meanwhile--if anyone or any rescue is interested, I would be available next week to help pull/short-term foster/assist in transport!


----------



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

I contacted them too,and got the same response.I did contact the other golden rescue in Atlanta as well.Im very concerned about these two{and the others].Thank you jealous1 for your generous offer.the dog we pulled from there was wonderful.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Just got off the phone with a rep from AGA. She advised she has sent the seniors information up the chain and will let me know but she did say they were very full right now. Luna2--yeah, the little golden mix I p/u and transported for them was very sweet and got adopted fairly quickly from AGA.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Received an e-mail that AGA would not be able to pull either of these seniors. If I were in a different position right now I would go and pull both as they obviously get along and look like sweethearts. If anyone has any other contacts, please get in touch w/ them ASAP as both are available starting tomorrow. I am still available for pulling/transporting/short-term fostering.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

How about trying Almost Heaven Golden Rescue?

http://www.almostheaven-golden-retriever-rescue.org/


----------



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

I emailed them,and a bunch of others,hoping to hear some good news soon,Im very worried about them.


----------



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

Jealous,if we can find a place for them are you in a position to foster both?I just got an email from the women that pulled our lab a few weeks ago.she said they are both very,very sweet,and are extremely urgent.the golden does have cataracts.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Get them out of the sehlter*

Get them out of the shelter please before they die!!!!!
They are going to Peppertree and Gail, [email protected] is paying their board Please email Gail right away!!!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Luna2--as long as they get along with other dogs (looks like they get along with each other!), yes, I could foster for a while. Please let me know.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*please*

Please

Who can you contact right away to get them out. Just heard they will die today. Please get them out now.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Just got through to W.R. Animal Control. They advised that both of these seniors were pulled today by a rescue and are safe. She thought the rescue's name was "Starbright".

I just googled this rescue and it looks like a rescue from New England - Karen is this the same is above? Will these two need fostering/assistance w/ transportation?


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Luna2--sent you an e-mail.


----------



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

Starbright is the rescue that pulled our lab from there,and took her to the vet clinic for boarding.they are wonderful.That is great,great news!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Luna2--Just opened e-mail from Gail (above) who says she will pass along my information to Cathy. Thanks for your help in seeing these 2 made it out--they were breaking my heart!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Peppertree is in Albany NY.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Got a call from Cathy--I will be fostering these two as soon as they are finished being vetted (sometime later this week)!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jealous*

Jealous:

So Happy to hear you'll be fostering them.
They and you are very lucky!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*2 Golden Ret. In Georgia*

I know these two Golden Girls are out of shelter
Not sure if they are going to Peppertree or Starbust rescue.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Update on the seniors from W.R.*

Confirmed today these two seniors are going to Peppertree. The complete story on these two are that they are owner surrenders because the owner couldn't afford to take them and they were heading overseas. They tried craig's list but when that didn't work, they were given to a friend who turned them into animal control.

Rosie (lab) and Lucy (golden mix) came to me Wednesday p.m. They are both really sweet. We have had some stomach issues w/ Rosie probably based on different foods, staying at the pound for a week . . . (we won't bore you w/ details, let's just say it hasn't been pretty) but when I went home at lunch today to check on them, we had a solid poop (yah!!!!). I also think she has some type of ear infection. Lucy does has some eye problems but based on the way she gets around the house as well as navigating the steps from the deck, plus she raises her head toward me when I start to give treats, I think she has some vision. They also both know that walking toward the front door and getting leashes means walks, which they both love. It was first thought that these two needed to stay together but I am starting to think by their actions that they could possibly be adopted separately. 

I will be taking them to vet sometime next week for a check-up and to get Rosie's ears looked at. They are supposed to be with me for about 10 days-2weeks before they head up north. We are heading to the farm later today which is where the digital camera is, so I will try and post some pics of these two this weekend.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Hooray for them and hooray for you!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Good luck with the fostering and I am glad to hear a reasue was able to get them as well. And yes jealous1 we do want to see the pictures......


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Thank you to everyone involved in rescuing and fostering these pups! Good job!


----------

